# Contador decimal con 74190



## scarfaceluxo (Dic 12, 2009)

Tengo el contador decimal con el integrado 74190 y el 7448 el cual comienza en 00 y termina en 99 y empieza nuevamente el ciclo el cual adjunto en archivo .rar, pero lo que ahora necesito es que este contador no empiece en 00 y no termine en 99 , si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeceria.

thank you


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola scarfaceluxo

Con el IC 7485 puedes lograr que termine donde tu decidas.
O Sea lo puedes hacer programable.

También puedes lograr tu objetivo detectando el numero donde quieres que inicie por medio de una compuerta NAND. Sus entradas irían a las Q’s correspondientes y con la salida de esta NAND activarías la entrada LOAD (L).

Las entradas L’x Las programarías a un valor que tu quieres que inicie.
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## scarfaceluxo (Dic 12, 2009)

se me olvido mencionar que solo debo trabajar con esos dos integrados 74190 y 7448, gracias de todas formas la respuesta


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola sarfaceluxo

Nada mas con el 74190 (Contador) y 7448 (7-Segmentos Decodificador) no es posible hacer lo que deseas.
Tal vez por eso nadia ha agregado nada

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## scarfaceluxo (Dic 16, 2009)

por lo ultimo ke me comentaron en los d3, d2, d1 y d0 del 74190 se debe utilizar compuertas logicas y los 1 llevarlos a vcc y los 0 a gnd, este es un trabajo ke me pidieron en el instituto el profe lo pidio asi, si ke me imagino ke si es factible hacerlo pero obvio no nos kiere dar mas pistas jaja


----------



## alexus (Dic 16, 2009)

buscate el datasheet. generealmente tienen entradas preseteables, creo, repito creo para el inicio solamente, el final lo arreglas con compuertas...


----------



## scarfaceluxo (Dic 19, 2009)

si ya tengo la  mitad listaa ya le asignee el inicio el cual comienza en 25 (hay puedo jugar con el numero que quiero que empiece), solo que no logro en que finalice a un numero distinto al 99, hasta ahora esta desde 25 hasta el 99. luego adjunto la imagen del cto en cual cuenta segun lo comentado anteriormente.

aqui esta el archivo en circuit maker,

y aqui esta la foto del circuito


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 19, 2009)

Hola
Ojala te sirva el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta
no tengo 7448 pero el 7447 es similar

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gus30tavo (Jul 19, 2012)

Ajunto Circuito
cuenta de 00-99 y de 99 -00


----------



## rogerro (May 3, 2015)

Tengo una duda estoy haciendo un contador que sea de 16-44 solo que ya hice las conexiones con las compuertas y me resetea en 43 de hecho la nand la conecte a la combinacion 1010 y sigue reseteandome asi, saben que tengo que hacer? anexo la foto de la simulacion, otra cosa para empezar en 16 tengo que dar click a un push button contectado a tierra para empezar ahi de lo contrario empieza en cero, saben como prescindir de la accion mecanica para que automaticamente empieze en 16?


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2015)

Te has fijado cuando hace el cambio de cuenta? si en el flanco de subida o de bajada? depende en que punto actives el reset de dara el error de un digito
por la forma de trabajar el circuito empieza en cero, lo que puedes hacer es automatizar el preseteado o buscar un chip que tenga tal capacidad
fijate aqui en el mismo foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-up-down-74ls190-19629/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-45-32-a-1205/


----------



## MrCarlos (May 3, 2015)

Hola rogerro

Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en tu diseño.
Faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para cada segmento de cada Display. 
El valor de esas resistencias se calcula de acuerdo  a las características eléctricas de los Display’s  que utilices.
Las entradas BI/RBO pueden quedar sin conexión.

Varias veces se ha mencionado que para que un contador cuente de X a Y hay que detectar cuando llegue a Y+1 y en ese instante restablecerlo a X.

Tú quieres que cuente de 16 a 44 entonces hay que detectar cuando llegue a 45 y en ese instante restablecerlo a 16.

Si numeras las salidas de los contadores como Q y les das un valor el diseño se hace más fácil.

Analiza el circuito que te adjunto y dame tu opinión.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 3, 2015)

primero que nada muchas gracias a ambos , ya logre activar que automaticamente inicie en 16, solo que en el reset sigo viendo hasta el 43, ya conecte las salidas  Q ala nand como configuracion 45 y me da la misma respuesta que estoy haciendo mal?  gracias por los consejos  adjunto una imagen de la simulacion  y la simulacion misma en proteus 8 .


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2015)

Si desactivas la decena(reset) y dejas la unidad contanto para en 5 o en 3?


----------



## rogerro (May 3, 2015)

para en 3 :/                              .


----------



## miguelus (May 3, 2015)

Buenas tardes rogerro.

En el diagrama que has posteado, en U4 tienes D0 y D1 mal conectados - están intercambiados-

Si sigue los consejos de Mrcarlos del Post#12, el circuito te funcionará sin problemas.

Sal U2


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2015)

D0 y D1 o A y B en algunos datasheet son partes de la entradas de presseteo, no intervienen en el reset soleo en el momento del arranque y estan bien puestas ya que arranca en 16 como queria


----------



## rogerro (May 3, 2015)

sigo teniendo el mismo resultado marcandolos :/ creo que hice lo mismo que el diagrama del 12 pero el mio no llega al 44 :/


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (May 3, 2015)

¿Es obligatorio para este ejercicio usar el 74LS190? Ya sé que estamos en un hilo que tiene que ver con él, pero en este caso, hay un detalle especial.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 3, 2015)

Hola rogerro

Algo pasa con tu simulador; abriste el archivo que te adjunté y lo probaste en él ??
Si lo hiciste, contó cíclicamente de 16 a 44 ??

Ten en cuenta que el 74LS190 es un contador síncrono. No hace nada sino hasta sentir una transición positiva en su entrada CLK(14).

Desempaca(Descomprime), por favor, el archivo que te adjunté en mi mensaje #12 y dime si hace la secuencia correcta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 3, 2015)

si amigo el tuyo si lo corre hasta el 44 :/ con las mismas salidas al nand


----------



## MrCarlos (May 3, 2015)

Hola rogerro

Primero: Entonces en tu diseño remplaza los IC, *todos*, los que no tengan LS en su número de identificación.
Haz una prueba para ver si funciona correctamente.

Segundo: Quita todos los LOGICSTATES los que aplicaban un nivel alto conecta ese PIN al VCC y los que aplicaban un nivel bajo conecta ese PIN a Tierra(Masa, DND).
Haz una prueba para ver si funciona correctamente.

Dime si *TU* diseño se corrige con alguno de esos cambios.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 3, 2015)

sigue igual carlos, creo que lo hare en fisico haber si es error de proteus muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 4, 2015)

Hola rogerro

Es muy curioso que haciendo tu diseño con los componentes que tiene el del mensaje #12 no funcione.
No cambiarías algo de las características del los IC’s en el simulador??.
Me refiero a Edit Propierties. Fíjate en la imagen adjunta.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 4, 2015)

Si eran los componentes LS! Ya me dio. Muchas gracias, Carlos. [*Término innecesariamente vulgar*] jajajja


----------



## rogerro (May 6, 2015)

otra cosa tengo dos 74ls190 que en la simulacion me corren pero al implementarlo fisicamente no me da el conteo conectandolo exactamente igual a que se debera ?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 7, 2015)

Hola rogerro

Dices:
al implementarlo f*í*sicamente no me da el conteo conect*á*ndolo exactamente igual

Puede ser que tengas alguna conexión mal hecha.
Puede ser que uno de los 74LS190 no sirva, o los dos.

Pregunto:
Qué conteo te da ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 7, 2015)

Esta bien conectado igual que en la simulacion y ya probe y si entra la señal de reloj solo que los 190 no me arrojan nada en sus salidas de conteo , de hecho lo conecte solo aparte el 190 y no me cuenta, incluso mande a tierra las entradas programables y no cuenta


----------



## MrCarlos (May 7, 2015)

Hola rogerro

Pueden ser muchas cosas por lo que no cuenta el 74LS190.
A Propósito: Cómo sabes que no cuenta ???

Tienes desconectados algunos PIN’s del IC ???
El nivel Lógico del Clock De qué voltaje es ???
La entrada PL(11) del 74LS190 a Dónde la tienes conectada ???
Qué voltaje de polarización le estás aplicando al IC ???

Un solo contador debe estar conectado como se mira en el documento PDF que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 7, 2015)

te mande un mensaje mr carlos



oh no sabia esa politica del foro, bueno no  los leds estan en su correcta polarizacion , y pues si creo que son los IC :/ gracias  carlos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (May 7, 2015)

¿El Chip Enable está a tierra?

A ver si es que está quemado...


----------



## rogerro (May 7, 2015)

si esta a tierra el enable ( pin 4)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 7, 2015)

Hola, hay un detalle importante en éste método de detectar salidas de un contador para tomar una acción, en éste caso, autopresetearse.
Debes incluir la señal de clock con una compuerta adicional a la señal PL, para que se produzca sincronizadamente. Pues ésta acción sólo debe ocurrir en el flanco opuesto al cual el contador cambia sus salidas de estado.


----------



## rogerro (May 7, 2015)

lo que comentas es agregar una compuerta a PL para iniciar en un preset?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 7, 2015)

Me refiero a que debes intercalar en la señal que le llega a PL, una compuerta AND, ya sea con entrada negada o no, de la señal de clock, digo ésto porque, dependerá si el contador cambia de estado con flanco ascendente o descendente.


----------



## ivonnegaince (Dic 12, 2022)

Buenos tardes, me podrian ayudar para la configuracion de un contador sincrono 74190 que cuente de 9-2


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2022)

ivonnegaince dijo:


> Buenos tardes, me podrian ayudar para la configuracion de un contador sincrono 74190 que cuente de 9-2


*¡ Encantado !*, pero primero publica lo que *TU *tienes realizado


----------



## ivonnegaince (Dic 12, 2022)

Con un temporizador 555 Hice un contador sincrono con un integrado 74190, del 9 al 0


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 12, 2022)

Hola, la condición es que inicie en 9 y luego al alcanzar el valor 2, se reinicie ciclicamente?


----------



## ivonnegaince (Dic 12, 2022)

Siii esa seria la condición que comience en 9 y termine en 2


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 12, 2022)

Recuerda que, NUNCA debes dejar una entrada digital sin conexión, así no la utilices. Porque eso causará fallos en un circuito real.
En tu caso, debes aterrizar los pines no usados, hacia GND o Vdd según corresponda.
Bueno, primero que nada, debes estudiar la hoja de datos del 74190, para conocer todos los recursos que tiene.
Entonces para que inicie en 9, debes configurar ese valor en las cuatro entradas que aterrizaste a GND.
Luego con una condición AND de 4 pines, conectadas en la salida del contador, debes lograr generar una señal, para que cuándo valga 1, presetee al contador, así empezará en 9.


----------



## ivonnegaince (Dic 12, 2022)

*C*onect*é* el pin 5 que hab*í*a dejado as*í* a Vdd*.
L*a condición and la conecto a la salida, ser*í*an 6 y 7?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 12, 2022)

ivonnegaince dijo:


> conecte el pin 5 que habia dejado asi a Vdd
> la condición and la conecto a la salida, serian 6 y 7?


Arma todo en el esquema y vuelve a publicar y vamos viendo y analizando.
Tienes que usar las 4 salidas del contador, porque de todas las condiciones en binario que arroje, sólo necesitamos saber cuándo valga (1)
Yo en un principio, mencioné la opción de usar una condición AND, pero puedes utilizar la OR, según prefieras.


----------



## ivonnegaince (Dic 12, 2022)

No supe como conectar el decodificador


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 12, 2022)

A ver, analiza con un poco de criterio lo que esperamos lograr.
Primero que nada, necesitamos que una señal aparezca cuándo la salida del contador sea igual a (1), bien? Ahora, por qué necesitamos que aparezca dicha señal, cuándo la salida sea igual a 1? Pues porque cuándo el contador venga descendiendo, al llegar al valor 2, será el último valor que debe mostrar, entonces el siguiente valor, es decir el valor 1, tiene que servirnos para volver a un estado inicial de 9, y es justamente lo que necesitamos para PRESETEAR al contador en el valor (9), ok?
Entonces, el valor (1) en binario se representa como 0001, si?
Bien, entonces debes conectar la lógica AND a la salida del contador, y no en cualquier pin que te parezca.
 No esperes a que las cosas funcionen como tú deseas, si no las conectas como quieres que se comporten.
Se entiende que,  en electrónica digital, estás trabajando con LÓGICA, y es justamente lo que debes aplicar.
El decodificador, bien se puede conectar como estaba antes, los pines de salida, pueden ir a varias entradas. Y no porque un pin de salida esté ocupado, no pueda alimentar a otra entrada, comprendes?
Volviendo, te recomiendo, que interpretes, cómo funciona una compuerta AND, y cuál es su tabla de verdad, para que en la salida, obtengamos *un* *uno lógico.*


----------



## ivonnegaince (Dic 13, 2022)

Sigue contando igual con la compuerta AND


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 13, 2022)

Primero que todo, entiende el funcionamiento de lo que estas usando como sugiere @Gudino Roberto duberlin , porque parece que haces por hacer, y no entendiendo lo que haces


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 13, 2022)

ivonnegaince dijo:


> Sigue contando igual con la compuerta AND


Obviamente que el contador seguirá igual. Si lo que añadiste, NO causa efecto. La salida de la AND está sin conexión.
Para darte un empujón fíjate que la salida de Q3, no está conectada a la AND.
Por otro lado la AND generará salida cuándo todas las entradas sean igual a 1 lógico.
Y eso NO es justamente lo que se está buscando, sino cuándo las salidas del contador sea 0001. Entonces que podríamos añadir a las entradas de la AND, para que responda a esa lógica?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 13, 2022)

YO creo que en todo el universo los docentes tienen "horarios de consulta" donde los alumnos pueden preguntar las dudas específicas que tengan (por que NO son clases particulares)...y me parece que este caso es digno de usar tales recursos, por que si van a una consulta sin tener NPI de lo que preguntan, probablemente lo pongan en orbita del puntapié en el OGT que van a recibir.
El que quiera entender....que entienda.


----------

